#  > THEATER FORUM FORA >  > THEATER FORUM - ONDERWERPEN & FOTO'S >  >  faillissement Stakebrand

## raldee

Afgelopen juli gingen de bedrijven van Stakebrand failliet. ( Curatoren.nl - Faillissement STAKEBRAND MONTAGE B.V. )

Met een groot aantal installaties in Nederland en Belgie waren zij de belangrijkste speler in trekkenwandland. Ik kan me voorstellen dat dit nogal wat onrust heeft gegeven bij de theaters met een Stakebrand installatie.

Ik hoor daar eigenlijk niks over en vraag me af of dit nieuws al is doorgedrongen!

Dus de vraag aan de theaters met stakebrand trekkenwanden: Hoe staat het er mee? Wordt er gewerkt aan opvolging en is er iets geregeld voor het onderhoud?

----------


## moderator

Er is een doorstart gemaakt...Onder de naam Trekwerk worden de activiteiten voortgezet, opgepakt.
Bij de meeste gebruikers van Stakebrand systemen is dit bekend of zou dit toch wel bekend moeten zijn...

Rodenstaal heet ook anders, Engels...wie vult aan? grijze massa is traaaaag :Frown:

----------


## Zinzi

Dutch Theatre Systems & Services BV, verkort DTS

en de website
DTS-2.com Theatertechniek Groningen

----------


## rinus bakker

Ze zullen zich 'in den lande' en in Weesp nu wel achter de oren krabben 
na al het vreemde gedreig van de firma uit Heeze met betrekking tot het onderhoud van de famueze Stalogic en Centurion software.....
En ach, hardlopers zijn doodlopers (en omzet en winst zijn verschillende zaken) dat schijnt een hardnekkige maar haast onontkoombare economische wetmatigheid.
(de uitzondering is in de sport - hoewel daar ook nogal eens is gescoord op 'steroids')
Dus binnen een paar jaar zou dit verhaal zich mogelijk nog eens kunnen herhalen, maar dan bij de firma met de T, die nu allemaal 'bad assets' heeft overgenomen.
In elk geval wreekt zich nu de roemruchte ramp die we kennen als 'Norm 2' want dat had beter 'Vod 2' kunnen heten.
En dat de VSCD na 'Vod 2' dus geen toetsinstrument had en alleen de centen liet tellen, gepaard aan de zwaar ondermaatse kwaliteit van de theater-'technische' adviesbureaux, die vaak geen bal van (in elk geval de hijs-)techniek wisten. 
Heel veel theaters zitten voorlopig opgezadeld met (wan-)producten die mede door hen 'geadviseerd' zijn, maar waarvoor ze nooit aansprakelijk kunnen worden gesteld.
_Wil je er ongestraft een zooitje van maken en tegelijk je zakken vullen?_ 
_Wordt bankdirecteur of TT-adviseur!_

----------


## LJKEVIN

Harco (een kleine leverancier van trekkenwanden) is ook falliet geweest een tijdje geleden en heeft ook een doorstart gemaakt..

Zijn er mensen op het forum die hier nog hinder van hebben ondervonden?

----------


## Gast1401081

niet geheel toevallig ging Rodenstaal ( die andere trekkertrekboer) in dezelfde periode failliet.... Ook met een doorstart...

Wanneer worden de theaterboeren nu eens wakker, en beginnen ze over industrie-levels qua kwaliteit te praten?

----------


## rinus bakker

Omdat de meerderheid der theater directies liever niet voor kwaliteit wil betalen.
Elke euro die voor techniek wordt uitgegeven gaat ten koste van de artistieke budgetten.
Voor het 'Vod2' was daarom ook niet meer geld dan precies één A4-tje met bijbehorende inkt. 
Lees daar maar eens hoeveel kwalitatieve eisen er gesteld worden. 
Het gaat daarin (sept 97) niet veel verder dan: 
"de trekkenwand-op-de-hand is binnenkort verboden".

----------


## andystakebrand

Goeiemorgen, inderdaad Stakebrand is failliet.
Het is overgenomen door een bedrijf genaamd Trekwerk b.v het bedrijf (stakebrand b.v) heet nu Stakebrand TWS.
Niet Groningen maar Weesp. Raklee ik werk bij stakebrand tws te heeze en ze maken het goed. Ze werken nu internationaal in London, Berlijn en meer. Onderhoud, vervanging en alles wat eraan zit word nog steeds door Stakebrand gedaan.
Hoop dat dit genoeg info was  :Smile: 
Groetjes! Andy

----------


## speakertech

Was toch al ruim twee jaar geleden?

Speakertech

----------


## rinus bakker

Maar ja misschien heeft Andy eindelijk de zoekfunktie van Google op Internet ontdekt.
En dan kom je zoekend naar je eigen naam die ook vanzelf wel op dit forum tegen.
Doordat er vanuit Heeze in het verleden vooral op prijs werd geconcureerd 
en niet op kwaliteit, veiligheid of betrouwbaarheid 
ontstonden er allerlei bijkomende problemen met oa. dit topic als gevolg.

Maar om deze "oude koe" nou hier ook nog eens uit de sloot te trekken? 
Het is - na ruim twee jaar, zoals speakertech terecht opmerkt -
toch niet geheel vrij van een vreemd soort van digilijkenlucht.

Hopen dat het dan in Londen, Berlijn enz beter gaat (lijkt wel een aardrijkskunde les).
[Het gure economische klimaat biedt nog steeds weinig ruimte voor eventuele fouten].

En mijn vermoeden is dat ze ook geen Stalogic of Centurion meer zullen leveren,
want in het buitenland is er (in tegenstelling tot hier) nog wel vraag naar handwanden.
En daar was het bedrijf - zeker in Nederland - een absolute meester in.
Mijn opmerking was altijd "*doe mij maar een GROEN geschilderde handwand*"  :Smile:

----------


## Lancytje

Hallotjes wil even reageren op die stomme reactie die hier voor mij geplaatst is.
ik vind het geen stel dat er vanwegen iemands achternaam zo op gereageerd moet worden.

Het is mijn broertje en hij werkt er nu, het ging erg slecht met Stakebrand BV.
nu heeft iemand anders het weer overgenomen en gaat het zeer goed.
het bedrijf was van onze oom.
helaas kon hij het niet waar maken om zelf door te gaan.
als iemand meemaakt dat die in de schulden komt en er niet meer uitkomt dan is het zwaar om het door iemand anders te moeten laten overnemen.
en daar wordt door niemand rekening meegehouden.
Hoe zou jij het vinden als je een eigen bedrijf had en het bestaat al 100 jaar dat mis gaat en naar zoveel jaren wordt overgenomen en er komt ook nog zo'n reactie van iemand?
NIET LEUK TOCH??? Rinus Bakker???


het bedrijf kan nu weer goed lopen dus probeer zoiemand als jou dat maar eens waar te maken :Mad:

----------


## G.P.Fransen

Welke locaties werken ze hier in berlijn? altijd leuk om te zien wat hollandse collega's in de buurt doen  :Smile:

----------


## btvmaarten

ik weet dat ze een installatie hebben geleverd aan het berliner festspiele theater. een paar mooie foto's gezien. :Smile:

----------


## Stoney3K

Overigens worden er nu ook nieuwe installaties van Trekwerk vervaardigd met de bekende lieren van Stakebrand. De sturing wordt dan wel verzorgd door de Trekwerk-driverkasten en TNM.

Stalogic en Centurion-installaties worden niet meer nieuw opgeleverd, maar worden (onder de noemer CueSupport) nog wel actief ondersteund of omgebouwd.

----------


## rinus bakker

De volgende reactie in jan/feb 2014?
Dat is een mooi ritme op een oude koe.

----------


## btvmaarten

Haha rinus, 

het blijft toch een leuk onderwerp trekkenwanden.. ook al is het een oude koe, maar wat Stoney3K zegt klopt, maar dat wist jij ook vast wel...

----------

